# Pregnant Goat Possible prolapse



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

My sisters 2 year old Nigerian dwarf is due to kid in the next 1-3 weeks. Her vaginal area is swollen and has some discharge. I was watching her today and she seems to be partially prolapsing sometimes. When she coughed a little, she prolapsed about an inch or two. It went back in as I was getting up to get rubber gloves to help her. My question is, should I put her on an antibiotic? We are way too tight financially to call the vet out this week, but I don't want to lose her or her kids. Any help or advise would be appreciated!


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a pic of her rear.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fine. Just keep an eye on her. If it doesn't go back in, then you have a problem. That just has the least "give" when the kids are moving around.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok. That makes me feel a lot better. I've dealt with a goat with a full uterine prolapse and it is no fun! She is all baby, so it makes sense that she would run out of room. She's the first pregnant Nigerian I've had.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dizzy is ready to be done


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd be ready to be done too. twins, maybe?  When is her due date?


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think defiantly multiples. She's bigger than the pictures show. Her earliest due date is 1/29. Her latest is 2/28. I don't think she will go that long though. We left the buck in with her for a month because it was hard to tell when she was in heat, and we never saw them breed.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

she looks completely normal  not prolapsing, just open and loose.

with a prolapse you only have to worry if it doesnt go back in when they stand up and walk around. and antibiotics arent necessary, just clean it, put it back in, and either stitch or use a bearing retainer to hold it all together. CMPK also works wonders because usually does with vaginal prolapse are a little calcium deficient


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

*Nasty Prolapse - now gone*

One of our Pygmy girls developed a nasty prolapse last week. One day all is fine, the next day this huge angry red bulge! This is our first year with goats and needless to say we were very worried. It didn't go back in the first 2 days, the 3rd day it would go in and out. TODAY it is gone completely, and now her vulva looks somewhat open, appears to have lost her plug and she is humped up. I'm expecting her to deliver any moment.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh wow. I am just worried about infection. I know with a true prolapse it can be a real problem.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well Dizzy kidded this morning with no complications. She had twins! A buck and a doe, but the buckling didn't make it . The little girl is doing awesome though, and all Dizzy's parts stayed where they were supposed to  

Mom and baby are doing great


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh very cute, congrats, I'm sorry the one didn't make it.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am so sorry your boy didn't make it. I was going to say not to worry about the vaginal opening you had because my does all look that way off and on the last few weeks. Well, congrats on your baby doe! Hope mom and baby continue to do well.

On the second doe with the huge prolapse - I am so glad that it went back in. Having to correct a prolapse is a difficult task. Usually vaginal prolapse happens in the last month of pregnancy and it is a hereditary condition so any does she has will most likely have the same issue. Here is some info I have on prolapses -
"Vagina or rectum prolapse usually occurs the last month of pregnancy. The rectum or vagina turns outside the body. Proper nutrition makes rectal prolapse unlikely while vagina prolapse is a hereditary disorder. To correct a prolapse and to prevent infection, you will need two people. Have one person hold the goat in a standing position while lifting its rear legs off the ground so that it can’t push against the hand of the second person. First, clean the prolapse with a solution of Nolvasan teat dip or similar product by pouring the solution over the prolapse. As the vaginal or rectum wall can be easily torn, be very gentle and careful. Wear disposable gloves and apply KY Jelly to the glove. Use the flat palm of your gloved hand, applying gentle and even pressure, gently press the prolapse back inside the goat. Sometimes it is necessary to place the goat on its side to get the right angle to allow reinsertion of the prolapse. If the prolapsed seems to large, sprinkle granulated sugar over the prolapsed to cause shrinkage. Install several purse-string stitches to retain the prolapse. In a vaginal prolapse, the stitches must be cut immediately when the doe’s water breaks. If not the kids will drown and the doe may die as well. Enemas may be used if you have a baby girl born with vagina turned out, use a children’s enema rectally to move her bowels and the vagina will most times return to normal position."


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the little doe! Love the sweater too! Sorry about the buckling though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the doeling!! She is sooo cute! So sorry the buckling didn't make it though


----------



## ljatsoh (Jan 21, 2013)

Update on my doe with the huge prolapse. It popped out again and was prominent for another two days and she finally kidded two days ago. She had QUADRUPLETS. Only one ever got up and nursed. We tried saving the other three but they never stood, wouldn't nurse and even with me syringe feeding they just slowly faded. I'm grateful for the one little billy kid but just devastated that we lost the other three. Here is our new pygmy billy at 1 day old.


----------

